# JD 826 1983 runs 30 sec then stalls.



## Enoob (12 mo ago)

I have the above model that I recently emptied out the gas tank, drained the carb bowl, but cannot seem to get it to run real smooth, or for more than a short while. The best way I can describe the running issue is that it is not smooth, kind of revs, backs off then revs again. It runs well enough to enage the auger and put under load. The stalling issue seems to happen after it warms up for a few minutes. It will then stall out and after restarting, will run about 30 seconds and stall, even if not under load. I removed the as gas cap thinking it might be a pressure issue, but that did not cure it. I am planning to replace the fuel lines as they look possibly original, as well as the shut off valve. What size fuel like should I look for and other suggestions? A pic is below. Wondering it I am missing any connections for the carb as well? Thank you!!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Fuel line ID would be 1/4 inch ... OD comes in 7/16 or 1/2"

Have you taken apart carb and cleaned it ... new carb is like 15.00 w/free shipping ... most just get a new carb.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

new carb fuel line


----------



## DCH50 (Feb 10, 2020)

It sounds like the float is not adjusted properly and the needle is sticking. You might have to replace the needle gasket as well. Their might also be several very small ports that are clogged. This would cause the surging. On another note, in your picture, is that hole to the left of the carb the oil fill? If it is, it looks like it does not have a cap or dipstick. That will cause some big problems if water and dirt are getting in the engine oil


----------

